# LD Comfort Synthetic Base Layer Undergarments Review



## moshe_levy (Aug 1, 2016)

All-

Are you sweating your a$$ off on scorching summer rides? Tune in to find out if LD Comfort's Base Layer Undergarments beat the heat, or if plain old cotton underwear is just fine as is.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j43kyKyGBV8

-MKL


----------

